# FR: en / à la Guadeloupe - préposition



## Emily Languages

Do you say *à* Guadeloupe or *en* Guadeloupe??


----------



## melu85

en Guadeloupe


----------



## mischa

Bonjour!
Mais peut-on aussi dire 'à la Guadeloupe'?  Ou seulement 'en Guadeloupe'?


----------



## olivier68

On dit "en Guadeloupe"/"en Sicile". Mais on dit "à la Martinique" (plus rarement "en Martinique"), "à Saint-Barth", "à la Réunion", "dans les Antilles"/"aux Antilles", "à Rhodes", "à Zanzibar".
Je ne sais s'il existe une règle... ou si c'est le seul usage qui a consacré.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, je trouve naturels tant _*en* Guadeloupe_ que _*à la* la Guadeloupe_. Bien plus, c'est _*à la* Guadeloupe_ que je dirais spontanément.


----------



## olivier68

Really? Bon, je ne dis pas que "à la Guadeloupe" soit complètement impossible, mais ce n'est pas spontanément la formulation qui me vient.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je viens de tomber sur ce document qui semble dire que les deux prépositions sont assez courantes mais que _*à la*_ est la forme que l'on trouve dans les ouvrages de référence :


> La variation _à la Guadeloupe/en Guadeloupe_ est parfaitement représentée dans les discours contemporains ; or elle inexistante dans les dictionnaires et les grammaires qui ne citent que le syntagme _à la Guadeloupe_.



On trouve d'ailleurs cette forme dans le TLFi s.v. _à_ :


> Qq. n. fém. de grandes îles précédés de l'art. déf. : *à *_la Guadeloupe _*à *_la Martinique _*à *_la Nouvelle-Amsterdam _*à *_la Réunion_


----------



## olivier68

Oui. Peut-être que "_à la Guadeloupe_" fait référence à l'île principale quand "_en Guadeloupe_" fait plutôt référence, de façon plus floue géographiquement parlant, à la totalité de l'archipel et/ou à la région administrative.

NB. Il y avait eu il y a quelques temps une discussion interessante sur l'emploi des prépositions devant les noms de villes/départements/régions/provinces... mais je ne la retrouve pas.

NB2. On dit pourtant "en Australie"... grande île s'il en est


----------



## Maître Capello

L'Australie est un cas un peu différent : on ne peut guère parler d'île ; c'est presque un continent à elle toute seule.

Pour les départements, voir au / en / dans le/la + département, région, province, État, etc. - préposition

Quoi qu'il en soit, je me demande si en France vous n'employez pas de préférence_ *en* Guadeloupe_ parce que justement c'est pour vous avant tout un *département* d'outre-mer, alors que pour moi, c'est avant tout un archipel_._


----------



## olivier68

C'est possible (voire même probable)... mais pas généralisable, a priori. On dira bien "à Mayotte", circonscription administrative bien définie (département), et qui est un archipel. De même que pour (à) Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon, autre archipel. Je pense que l'usage a consacré le ou les choix possibles et que, finalement, c'est à voir au cas par cas, plusieurs solutions pouvant coexister.


----------



## drhex

Dans _Le Monde_ d'aujourd'hui:

_La crise sociale* à la *Guadeloupe fragilise Sébastien Lecornu_

suivie par

_Le ministre des outre-mer, Sébastien Lecornu, se retrouve sous le feu des critiques pour ne pas encore s'être rendu *en* Guadeloupe._

incohérent, ou y a-t-il une raison logique à la différence ?


----------



## Bezoard

Pas de raison logique à mon avis : les deux expressions sont possibles et interchangeables, quoique "en" soit, me semble-t-il, plus courant.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> quoique "en" soit, me semble-t-il, plus courant


À condition de préciser tant « de nos jours » que « dans la langue courante », et peut-être aussi « en France ».


----------



## yuechu

Si je me souviens bien de ce qui a été dit dans des fils précédents, les Guadeloupéens et les Martiniquais tous les deux disent "en" quand ils parlent de leurs îles. (en Guadeloupe, en Martinique)


----------

